# Soft Crates?



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm beginning to think about my new pup's sleeping arrangements and whilst I will have a wire crate for day time use, I dont want to carry it up 2 flights of stairs for night time. So, I wondered if a soft crate might be an idea, next to my bed, until he is sleeping through the night and house trained (and then no doubt he'll be _on_ my bed!) What do any of you more expert people think of something like this? Or is there a better solution? Thank you!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I used a soft crate for Chance while I was teaching at puppy classes - it lasted a few weeks until she worked out how to burst her way out via the zip 

I think they are OK for crate trained adults - but less use for pups. I had a crate upstairs in my bedroom and another downstairs.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear! Poor you! Would you need a large crate for upstairs as well as downstairs? I wouldn't be using it for long I wouldn't think... and they arent terribly attractive are they?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I ended up with a fairly large crate upstairs but that was mostly because Chance liked it and slept in the crate until she was around 18 months for just house training she could have been out much earlier and done with a smaller size.

I covered it with a nice throw on all but the front.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you 2ndhandgal


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Janey, you're doing just exactly what my breeder suggested: a carrier upstairs and the crate downstairs. She explained the carrier felt a little more snug than the crate.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sassy said:


> Janey, you're doing just exactly what my breeder suggested: a carrier upstairs and the crate downstairs. She explained the carrier felt a little more snug than the crate.


Oh that's good to know Sassy, thank you! I guess if he chews his way out of it then its not too expensive and I dont think (I hope) I'd have to use it for too long. Did you get a big one for your pup to move around, drink/pee in or just to sleep in?


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Last night was our first night. Poor thing must have been so exhausted because she didn't make a sound, even after I checked in on her this morning at 8:30.

I have a large canvas one. She can move around in it a bit, but I put a towel in there to make it feel cozier. (I had purchased it from the breeder. It's not huge.) I stopped all water at her evening mealtime, so no food or drink.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh how exciting for you Sassy! Thank you - and do let me know how it goes


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I looked at these in a pet shop yesterday and they seemed way too small and possibly claustrophobic for a nights sleep, plus the shop staff didn't think they'd be suitable and I'm inclined to agree. Shop said a crate would be best, but I don't really want a huge crate in my bedroom as well as my lounge, particularly as I will be perfectly happy to have Barney/Teddy (name to be decided!) on my bed once he's not peeing at night, so the night time option won't be for long (hopefully)

By the way if he sleeps in the crate in the lounge, I wouldn't hear him 2 floors up... oh, that might be an advantage  
I'd really rather be close by at night time. 

New photo from breeder


----------



## annie3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, I have one of these for the car. Buddy has a crate in kitchen for night time and we use the carrier in the car, he has plenty of room in there , think we have a large one, and hasn't managed to escape ( yet) .


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Annie, maybe I'll look for a big one for him. I was concerned that the mesh seemed quite small and maybe he wouldn't have enough air?


----------

